# Looking for friends in Oakville



## Fiona Kelsey (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi,
I'd love to meet some locals, been here 3 months, 2 boys age 7 and 10 and be great to have some company for the summer.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

There are plenty of Brits in Oakville and Burlington. Look up some local groups (ie. cultural associations, etc.) and you'll meet plenty. Best of luck.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Check meetup.com and Facebook for local activities for either your cultural group or your children's age group. Look for a summer day camp, often run by the local town, to enroll the kids in.

http://www.oakville.ca/culturerec/camps.html


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Oakville Newcomers Club:
Oakville Newcomers Club | strangers are just friends you don't know.Oakville Newcomers Club

And maybe you can put an 'ad' on your local mailbox? 
I don't know where you live, but go the a nearby splash path. There will be lots of parents with kids their too. Or to a skate park (for you older son).


----------



## RealtorPaul (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm actually in the process of moving a lovely Irish expat family to Oakville this summer from toronto. Happy to connect you with them if you'd like.


----------



## Fiona Kelsey (Jun 25, 2013)

RealtorPaul said:


> I'm actually in the process of moving a lovely Irish expat family to Oakville this summer from toronto. Happy to connect you with them if you'd like.


Hi Paul,
Yes that would be great if you don't mind.
Fiona


----------



## RealtorPaul (Jun 30, 2013)

*Oakville*

I will let ok it with them and have them contact you via email if that's ok. 
:clap2:


----------



## Fiona Kelsey (Jun 25, 2013)

RealtorPaul said:


> I will let ok it with them and have them contact you via email if that's ok.
> :clap2:


Yep great and I also have met another Irish couple in Oakville who would like to make friends.
Fiona


----------



## natali449 (Sep 12, 2012)

I also looking a friend group in oak-ville. By that type of group discussion we have to getting best group in oakville.


----------

